# Weight for over 70's



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

'Overweight' adults age 70 or older are less likely to die over a 10-year period.

While the same benefit in being overweight was true for men and women, being sedentary doubled the risk of death for women, whereas it only increased the risk by a quarter in men.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100128091740.htm


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I really wanted to know that Raymond.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Glad I had that lovely chocolate eclair then.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Chips are the answer.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Chips are the answer.
> 
> Ray.


Even they aren't what they used to be, potatoes have too much water in them these days, like meat, more water more weight, for more money.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Post by Jerry Chang reported - advertising.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought a lovely light weight pair of sports running shoes with Velcro straps for old people like me for €7.50 clearance at Auchan 7 years ago. Beat that Chang.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I bought a lovely light weight pair of* sports running shoes* with Velcro straps for old people like me for €7.50 clearance at Auchan 7 years ago. Beat that Chang.
> 
> Ray.


And do you use them for their intended purpose Ray? (this needs a laughing smilie!!)


----------



## KayandMick (Apr 27, 2019)

I keep telling "she that must be obeyed" that Slimming World is not the way ahead, but then we are both still under 50 ....... just!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not really Jean. They get used for the walking we do Tuesday's that can be all types of terrain and 6 to 8km.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I was horrified to find out that the only pair of walking boots in the shop, suitable for my feet, are called "Bunion Boots"!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, that gave me a laugh Pat!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm just remembering, my daughter who takes a size 9, was directed to a shop called something like Elephant Feet. Didn't make her feel great!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There used to be a 'chain' of shoe shops in France called "Athlete's Foot".

Ray.


----------

